# Mit Laptop fernseh schauen



## brainsucker (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen Laptop und einen Kabelanschluss für den Fernsehempfang in meinen 4 Wänden. Ist es möglich dass ich den Laptop als "Ersatz"-Fernsehr benutzen kann, also dass ich auf dem Laptop die Fernsehsender rein bekomme?

DVB-T ist hier zu Lande leider nicht verfügbar. Daher bleibt mir eigentlich nur der Kabelanschluss.

Gibt es da eine kostengünstige möglichkeit mein Vorhaben zu realisieren? 

Bin leider kein Technik - Junkie und kenn mich nur mäßig aus, daher vertrau ich auf Eure Hilfe


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Kabel heisst dann wohl so ein Antennenanschluß ( Analog, kein DVB-S/C ), oder ?

Dafür gibt es zuhauf TV-Karten für USB und/oder PCMCIA zB

Hauppauge WinTV PVR USB 2.0
Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro Stick
Pinnacle Analog Pro USB
Terratec Cinergy Hybrid T USB XS FM

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juni 2008)

Was du suchst ist eine simple TV Karte, sollte es von mehreren Herstellern geben. Ich denke mal die fangen bei 30€ oder so an.


----------



## UncleB (5. Juni 2008)

wenn du nen lanfähigen receiver hast zB Dreambox oder Dbox kannst du damit über w-lan streamen (natürlich nur wenn du das ganze zuhause verwenden willst) so mach ichs mit meiner D-Box und werde auc auf diese Art und Weise im Garten mit nem Beamer die EM schaun


----------



## brainsucker (5. Juni 2008)

danke für eure hilfe.

Hm die Karten kosten doch schon einiges. Daher auch eine weiterführende Frage: Wenn ich jetzt nen Fernseher hätte, könnte ich von dem das Signal abgreifen und auf den Laptop projiziieren?

Wenn das einfacher / günstiger wäre, würd ich einfach von meiner Schwester den alten Fernseher holen und das dannn so einrichten...


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

@uncleB : Dreambox oder DBox kenn ich nur als digitale Boxen für DVB-C/S.

@brainsucker : Nein das geht nicht. Du musst das Signal ja erstmal in den Rechner bekommen ( A/D-Wandler ). Abgesehen davon wird wohl kaum ein abgreiffähiges FBAS oder SVideosignal irgendwo auf der Platine existieren, weil es schlicht und einfach nicht benötigt wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juni 2008)

" DVB-T ist hier zu Lande leider nicht verfügbar. Daher bleibt mir eigentlich nur der Kabelanschluss."

Das heisst für mich, dass Du ein Signal von einem Kabelnetzanbieter beziehst. Oder ne Satschüssel auf dem Dach ist. Gehst Du über diesen Anschluss auch ins Internet?


----------



## brainsucker (6. Juni 2008)

Ja also so ein ganz normaler Kabelfernseh - Anschluss eben. Keine Schüssel etc.

Internet hab ich ne DSL 16.000 Leitung der Telekom.


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juni 2008)

Also, im Internet gibts unzählige Programme die Du herunterladen kannst. ( Zatoo wäre eins ) Gibst im Google einfach mal TV to PC ein. Ich habs auch so gemacht. Allerdings häng ich am wirklichen Kabel Netz. Also nicht via Telefonleitung. ( Da gibts wohl oft Verständigungs Probleme. Die einen meinen dies, die anderen das. ). Ich hab weder ne TV Karte noch ne spezielle Grafikkarte im PC und kann die üblichen TV Kanäle gucken.
Wie es sich aber bei DSL oder ADSL verhält, weiss ich nicht. Da musste wohl im Netz suchen.


----------

